# Squadron 42



## nubins (Oct 10, 2012)

New space sim, being made by the guy who built the Wing Commander games. Trailers below - all shot fully in real time by the engine... looks amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_QDv7DFfxk - short trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN8MZHT74sE - long trailer


----------



## Dozmonic (Oct 10, 2012)

Certainly visually pretty. Will have to check some gameplay footage to see how it plays


----------

